

How to Ease Your Customer’s Natural Resistence - casjam
http://casjam.com/how-to-ease-your-customers-natural-resistence/

======
lutusp
I was going to suggest that the article submitter copy the article title
directly from the source in order to avoid misspelled words, until I realized
the original article also misspells "resistance" as "resistence".

And finally, I noticed that the article's author submitted the link -- he's
not a fan of the author, he _is_ the author.

